# Lump on ear !



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

My LaMancha girl Rosita has a marble size lump on her ear.
She has had it for months and it hasnt changed really , and hasn't really grown either. It doesnt bother her when I touch it , its not soft squishy but hard squishy if that makes any sense....

Can anybody shed any light on this ? 

I will take pictures tonight .

Thanks guys


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

My Poppy has one too..kind of soft round like a marble. We have owned her for more than 2 years and it has not changed...she too is a lamancha : ) I worried at first about CL but it would be a strange place for it lol..and since it has not changed..doesn't bother her I dont worry about it..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Is it on the actual ear or is it under the ear?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Its more on the side of it. With all the talk about CL , im so nervous about it. I should have had it checked long before , i know.
Im going out now to check up on them and pick out the stalls a little more for the night , feed more hay and warm water , so I'll take a picture it it and post it. 
And of course tuck them all in with kisses


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Could it be a hematoma?


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Our Nubian,Gertie, had a small "flap" of tissue on her ear, appeared to be a barb wire tear or something similar when we got her. Looked kinda like a 1/2 full dog tick. My darling (Grannygoose), as a nurse, planned to get all her medical stuff, alcohol pads, sterilized razor blade, antibiotics, etc together and perform a surgery to remove it. After a couple months of her "getting ready" I was repairing a bit of fence one day and Gertie walked up beside me. I reached down and carefully snipped it off with the pair of "dikes" (diagonal cutters) I had in my hand. She shook her head, gave me a look, and walked away as one tiny drop of blood seeped out. The "look" I got later was quite a lot worse than the one from the goat.

Bob


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh your funny Arkie , crazy sometimes , but funny 
Glad it didnt require anything afterwards . 
Bet GrannyGoose had you doing all sorts of fun chores around the house because of your medical techniques


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok , after wrestling and begging Rosi to stay stlll for just a minute was more work then I gave her credit for , lol
So , these are the pictures I ended up with , along with a lot of fuzzy ones , many eyeball shots and numerous other body parts of hers I didnt bother posting , lol.
There is no ,missing hair on it or near it. The scratch near the ear was something recent , so it has nothing to do with the ear lump itself.
Sorry about the fuzzy one , but it does give you an idea where it is exactly.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

WHF , it sure is possible . 
Pam , Is more towards the front of the ear , not in back or on the actual 
ear lobe . I hope the pictures help.
I can feel its not attached to the base of the ear , its kinda all on its own , if you know what I mean. This may sound silly , BUT , could it be a wattle ?
I have no idea if Manchies get them , lolol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Alright , I just read my post about it being a wattle and i cracked myself up , so 
disregard that question.....lol......Idk.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I googled for you and it seems like another lamancha had this problem, though they didn't know what it was. It may be an infection related to their tiny ears.

I wonder if it's a swollen lymph node. I am pre-diabetic and my lymph nodes swell up around my ears when I've had too much sugar.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Her lump is in the same spot Poppys is...it has been the same for 2+ years so I stopped worrying about it...Lamanchas do have waddles and they can be any where..I have seen them like ear lobes...Poppy's bump is soft and kind of squishy..I don't think she was born with it cause when we bought her the girl told us she hadn't noticed it before and she was born there..so in our case..not a waddle : ) But as I said it is located in the same spot as Poppys..yours seems a bit smaller than Poppys...Goats are funny creatures...they get things that we cant explain...your vet could lance it and check the contents for bacteria but we chose to leave Poppys alone and do a wait and see..we are still waiting lol..


----------



## Grannygoose (Sep 26, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> My LaMancha girl Rosita has a marble size lump on her ear.
> She has had it for months and it hasnt changed really , and hasn't really grown either. It doesnt bother her when I touch it , its not soft squishy but hard squishy if that makes any sense....
> 
> Can anybody shed any light on this ?
> ...


Due to the length of time Poppy and Rosita have had these marble lumps, it pretty well rules out hematoma. It would have been dispersed and reabsorbed long before now...usually completely gone within 2 weeks. It could be clogged lymph nodes, but they normally are secondary to infection, and shrink in a few months. There are cyst similar to this description that usually have hair/gristle/debris that the cyst has formed around. Might be small fatty tumors? Only way to know is have a knowledgeable Vet check/test these lumps. I would bet on the cyst.

KEEP US POSTED! The curiosity...you know. :thinking:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks guys , and I guess I wasnt too far off of it possibly being a wattle , lolol 
With the CL threads I kinda panicked , ( again ) 
But , to be on the safe side , maybe I'll sedn one of the photo's to my vet's wife and see what she says....if she says Doc better look at then I will take her out there  He always loves seeing my girls 
He remembers me having my first four and he knew each one , but then I started accumulating more , and he has no idea who the heck Im bringing out to see him now , lolol. Last time I spoke to him I broke the news I got yet "another one" , my Nigerian Yosi , and he just cracked 
up , lol. 
Anyways , WHF and happybleats thanks for your googling and opinions because it has made me feel alot better 
I was sitting at the computer waiting for someone to look at my pictures and give their opinions , lolol I was so scared !!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you GrannyGoose  It could be a fatty tumor.
My Beagle Kelly has a couple of those too...
I guess having it looked at is the best thing to do .


----------



## Grannygoose (Sep 26, 2012)

:hug:


----------



## Grannygoose (Sep 26, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Thanks guys , and I guess I wasnt too far off of it possibly being a wattle , lolol
> With the CL threads I kinda panicked , ( again )
> But , to be on the safe side , maybe I'll sedn one of the photo's to my vet's wife and see what she says....if she says Doc better look at then I will take her out there  He always loves seeing my girls
> He remembers me having my first four and he knew each one , but then I started accumulating more , and he has no idea who the heck Im bringing out to see him now , lolol. Last time I spoke to him I broke the news I got yet "another one" , my Nigerian Yosi , and he just cracked
> ...


I am so glad you have a good goat Vet!!! You are lucky!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh , and of course I will let you know what it is !!
This is all a learning experience for me and for others too Im sure.
So , to find out what it is and what to do for it is just another lesson to have in the books IMO .

But Grannygoose ? Im in no way letting Arkie near my Rosita or any of my girls and their skin things......


----------



## gafarmgirl (Jan 2, 2013)

It could be a little cancer I had a family member that had a dog that got the same thing and they had it tested and it was cancer idk if it goes for goats as well I guess it would . Not to scare you or any thing just a thought.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh ,let me clarify this....my dog Kelly has been diagnosed with the fatty tumor and its a wait and see right now . If it starts to hinder her in any way I will have it removed , but to put a almost 9 year old under for something that is non life threatening is absurd IMO.
I dont want anybody to think I dont take care of my Kelly


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

gafarmgirl said:


> It could be a little cancer I had a family member that had a dog that got the same thing and they had it tested and it was cancer idk if it goes for goats as well I guess it would . Not to scare you or any thing just a thought.


Oh sure it can be , but from the feel of it my vet thinks its a fatty tumor.
If he thinks I should have it removed , we will of course biopsy it first.
And of course the same goes for Rosita too , if he wants to biopsy it we will.
I totally trust my vets , so that goes a long way and means a ton too 
Thanks for you opinion


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

My lab had fatty tumors.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I have heard the lamanchas are more prone to ear infections.


----------



## Grannygoose (Sep 26, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Oh , and of course I will let you know what it is !!
> This is all a learning experience for me and for others too Im sure.
> So , to find out what it is and what to do for it is just another lesson to have in the books IMO .
> 
> But Grannygoose ? Im in no way letting Arkie near my Rosita or any of my girls and their skin things......


Bahahahahaha!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok , another update about the growth lump on my does ear.
It has gotten slightly larger and IMO a bit softer ( squishy ) , lol.
Do you guys think I should try to draw something out of it or lance it ?
Or should I let the vet handle it just in case. In case of what , I dont know ....Its annoying me more then her I think , lol.
What is it with these LaManchas and their tiny little ears , lol
One of my preg girls , Blondie never has anything crust but the other one , Mocha always has that crusty stuff and the ear seems like it has fluid in it when you gently squeeze the canal. And with Mocha , nothing is easy , where with Rosi , it can be a challenge , but she doesnt rear or anything like Mocha does. What is that crusty stuff ???


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

If it isn't bothering her, isn't hot or tender and she's acting fine, I would leave her alone. My dog has little tumors like that that they called lipomas, which I assume is a fatty tumor judging by my poor knowledge of greek and latin roots.

**I should also add that she has had them for years without any trouble, and she is now 13 **


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes , my beagle Kelly has Lypomas and they dont bother her , I just keep an eye on them. She's a 2004 model , so its not like Im going to put her under for it though ! 
Im just wondering if it is going to get bigger and eventually affect her hearing or cause any other issues...She does shake her head a lot , but thats the only thing she does that could be directly caused by it ..


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Try DMSO. It will generally take care of it. Just an FYI: don't get it on your skin...you will have a garlic taste in your mouth That refuses to go away.


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

DMSO gets rid of tumors?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

My Poppy is now three years old..her ear lump has not changed..it is squishy..hairless and I play with it to be sure its not painful...she dont mind..no change in over 2 years......you could measure it..take a few pix, some notes on how it feels...just so you can see if its changing..I wouldnt lance it..you could give way to bacteria and cause infection..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I took a few pix of Poppys lump..but they are lost in lap top landcant find them but here is a pic right after she kidded this season...you can see the round lump on er ear..excuse her winter coat lol..and all the poop..she wasn't not suppose to be in the donkey pen...she squished through the gate some how..guess she wanted to be alone lol









Baby next to her is Domino's brother Charles ..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Cathy , that is exactly what Rosi 's lump looks like !


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

The only difference is hers has hair , lol 
Why this is cracking me up I don't know , :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:
I can't type what I'm thinking it would look like if Poppy had two together and they were both hairless 
This is just not like me 

But kidding aside , im in love with Charles 
Thanks for posting your pictures ! How ironic it's the same exact thing .


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

LOL..Your silly ... I do keep tabs on it...kind of threw me at first...but since it hasn't changed I think its just a fatty what ever and leave it..lol..

PS I have a Rosie Lamancha too : ) she is my first dairy goat...had her since she was 3 months old..she six this year...Even though she is a simple tan she throws very colorful kids....here are two..one from last season ( Margaret) and one from the season before (Brandy, whom we lost in December, I think Pregnancy Toxemia...I wasnt home..Hubby was having surgery..my kids did all they could..I sure miss her) Any who..lol here are few pix : ) 








rosie








Margaret








Brandy


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I love the name Rosie ! I also have a Cockatoo named Rosie , lol
Wow her kidds are colorful ! Such beautiful babies 
I'm so sorry about Brandy . I have so much to learn yet about goats , it scares the life out me sometimes ! I pray I can help my girls and buckling if anything goes wrong ! 

My Rosi ( Rosita ) is a gorgeous dark copper I guess you can call it or maybe a dark sorrel ? Sorrel color doesn't even exist anymore I don't think , lolol

My other two , Mocha and Blondie are a lighter tan/brown colors , so Im excited to see what they give me 
I'm so relieved now that your doe has the same thing ! It was really worrying me.

Let me know if anything changes on your does "lump" ?
I will do the same 

Thanks Cathy


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

My Rosi


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow , do I cringe when I see those chain collars now


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

She is pretty. Yes we have begun removing ours too...Funny how we dont keep them on the bucks..when we need to lead them we just bring in a collar and snap it on..lol...our girls are easy to lead so just a hand under the chin is enough. Plus some of our are allergic to them..loose the hair on the neck top and under where it touches..even though we keep them loose...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I was just looking at your Rosie girl. Wow is she long in that picture 
Rosie's baby , Brandy has the same markings but in brown and black.
I was admiring Brandy's coloring and noticed the similarity between the both of them. Rosie is a very pretty doe , are you breeding her in the fall ?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Just saw your new tickers, Laura!  You must be so excited!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Nope she's not  she informed me of that last night :laugh:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Haha! Sounds like me . I never look forward to the deliveries, just the kids :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yep , got my tickers going  
Im letting myself count the days now , lol Wouldn't even look at it before this ,
I would go insane ! I must say im a bit nervous here because Blondie is smaller then Mocha and she is due first. She is definitely pregnant , but I guess a single ?
So Im praying she has no problems delivering if its big or bigger then the norm.
She is also a bit smaller then Mocha. So , all I can do is wait and pray , alot.
Mocha is growing everyday , and i mean growing ! In my eyes she is just inflating like a balloon , lol. Im sure one or both of these girls will be the end of me one way or another ! Im getting myself nervous just typing about them , lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL Laura! You'll do fine  your a great goat mama and your going to do just fine  and like I said you can call me at any time day or night 

Who has a bigger udder? That is how I judge the round about # I kids. The bigger the udder the more kids in my experience


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ThreeHavens said:


> Haha! Sounds like me . I never look forward to the deliveries, just the kids :laugh:


Really? I LOVE kidding my dies out  and of corse love the kids themselves even more


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well then , Skyla , pack your bags your coming to NY for a while


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Kidding out does is fun! If you have to go in and do something, just stay calm  They'll be fine!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I can even give you my house phone number if ya want to Laura


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I guess my first year spoiled it for me. Had a very difficult first kidding season, but Laura yours should not be that way. I was very fresh to goats and did not know they needed calcium and more copper than they were getting. Our kiddings this year went very well, but boy do they scare me! :laugh:

As was said, Laura, you'll do great! You can call or text me any time.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Nothing can go wrong now , I have my friends with me :grouphug:
Now if one of your tell me I have to eat the afterbirth of the first kid born I will hunt you down  :slapfloor:

Skyla , Riley , Danielle , you are my saving grace and so is TGS 

Thank you all from the bottom of my heart , it means so much to me 

Now , about that copper.....how do I know they are lacking it ?
Oh no , dont tell me I had to give them something in their minerals or something  I have been giving the other girls the Selenium paste because I noticed their tails and a couple of my white girls were looking brassy colored if that makes sense. Once i gave it , the brownish color went away in a couple of weeks. I do need to do that again though. Once you do that , is it something that should be done monthly ? I also have Bo-Se , but I didnt have it back then , I just had the paste and used it. 
Oh , now Im on a roll , lol Sorry but you guys are going to be bombarded 
what about my Mocha and Blondie ? Do they need the selenium too ?
I mean , they're brown , how do i tell ? Is it safe for them now ?

I am going to vaccinate my Blondie today though. Essential 3T Colorado serum.

Bet now you guys are sorry , huh ? 

There's my Riley, where have you been woman ?!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I will have to check who has the bigger udder so far , lol
But wouldn't Blondie have the bigger one since she is due sooner ?
Ugghhh, I wish I knew more , like everything so I would have to have a nervous breakdown , lolol


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

You'll be fine! I gave each of my girls 5 mls of replamin a few weeks before kidding, it took care of the copper tone. But, if you have a good mineral, you are probably in good shape.

As for the calcium, I gave my girls a calcium drench when they entered labor. It is supposed to help them present well and have good pushes 

BUT most of the time, even without these things, goats do very well popping them babies


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yah, our first year was a little rough.. A kid was stuck and we didn't know what to do.. My mom ended up calling a breeder at 1 in the morning and she talked us through it and all ended well 

You didn't know you had to eat it Laura?? Yep, ya sure do! ALL of it! ROFL! J/K


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I give my girls copper every six months or so. And Bo-Se we just got, was giving the gel like you, but we were misinformed about it and they weren't getting what they needed..  I will be giving Bo-Se a month prior to planed breeding, and a month prior to kidding. 

As to calcium. I only have used the calcium drench on one doe so far. I just watch them closely.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I knew it would be either you Skyla or Riley that was going to offer that bit of information , lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oops.. Guess I should have worded that better lol! Yah, for the most part Blondie's udder will prob. be bigger as she is closer. :doh: guess I meant about how big is it? Sorry 'bout that..


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Haha! Yes, don't forget the afterbirth! Yummm


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> I was just looking at your Rosie girl. Wow is she long in that picture
> Rosie's baby , Brandy has the same markings but in brown and black.
> I was admiring Brandy's coloring and noticed the similarity between the both of them. Rosie is a very pretty doe , are you breeding her in the fall ?


She is pretty good length but not too much so I think lol....yes pretty much the same marking But Brandy with deeper coloring...We owned Rosie's sister which we lost a few years ago..she had a togg color...very pretty.. We will breed her for a February kidding again I think...This year she had a single buck..Elisha is his name..Last season she had triplets..two very colorful kids and one who looked a lot like Elisha from this season.. I had a lady email me to tell me that my little doe (Brandy) was not lamancha but had alpine in her...due to her color and her longer ears lol..I just thanked her for her email and smiled...Yah I own mom and dad so I know what she is lol....she actually is Nubian Lamancha lol..she is before we had a lamancha buck. any who..I do miss her..she was born and raised here...here is a pic of Elisha


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> I knew it would be either you Skyla or Riley that was going to offer that bit of information , lol


ROFL! Hey! You brought it up! Would have never crossed my mind if ya didn't  :ROFL:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

What movie was it that was said first deer kill you should drink the blood ?
Well , I'm doing neither , lOl


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Don't ask me lol!!

And nasty! I don't blame ya!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> What movie was it that was said first deer kill you should drink the blood ?
> Well , I'm doing neither , lOl


Was the Red Dawn? I haven't seen the original just new version with Chris Hemsworth


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

The afterbirth is the best part Laura, you didn't know that?!?! LOL
I pick it up with my bare hands right after it comes out and take it to my mom and say "dinner's served!"


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh it doesn't gross me out at all. One of the vets I worked for , he thought he was funny tossing a uterus at me while I'm monitoring !
That is a sick sense of humor 
I Wuld feel sorry for the new people he hired to clean , lolol. 
Yeah , the good ole days :hammer:
Dani , I don't remember if it was Red Dawn , but that was a great movie


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Nope doesn't bother me any either 
I think it's funny, everyone here wears glove while kidding out our does, me, I'm like whatever! Lol! I reach in the doe with no gloves too! Hehe! It grosses my dad out lol!

Haha! That us kinda funny Laura!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Yup, I'll reach wrist deep into a doe with nothing on! Well generally I wear gloves for sanitation reasons but with Bama I couldn't find them...I NEVER wear gloves when it comes to cleaning chunks of goo off the kids! Birth is messy, simple as that


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I bring a bucket of hot soapy water to wash in before and after  so pretty sanitary 

I just any stand gloves


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah I did that too


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I do gloves, just because I'm afraid of scratching the doe. Although my fingernails are always super short :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im still one for wearing gloves when it comes to body parts , lolol
Not really for me but just to protect my girls 
But when gloves werent available , i've had my hands in some pretty nasty stuff , lol


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh yeah, us goat breeders must do what we must with or without gloves :laugh: My best friend was over when I realized I needed to give my kid the anti-toxin and enema. It couldn't wait, I just had a feeling. Told her she could stay inside but she stayed with me and actually helped! What a gem of a friend, and she's not even that thrilled about goats. She just knows how much I love them


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Now thats a true friend


----------

